# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  پاسخ عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به کنکوریها در مورد تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی

## lover sick

*پاسخ عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به کنکوری ها/ این که سرنوشت داوطلب در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود*

 جامعه > مشکلات مردم - عضو کمیسیون  آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی با دفاع از طرح تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی گفت:  این که سرنوشت کنکوری ها تنها در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود و به  همین خاطر تصمیم گرفتیم کل چهار سال تحصیلی ملاک سنجش برای پذیرش در  دانشگاه باشد.

  به گزارش خبرآنلاین، قاسم جعفری، عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی  در مورد اعتراض کنکوری ها به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی گفت: قانونی که  برای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه تصویب شد مبتنی بر این بود که طی 5  سال شرایط طوری پیش برود که تمامی پیش زمینه ها برای برگزاری امتحانات  استاندارد توسط آموزش و پرورش ایجاد شود.

وی ادامه داد: مقرر شد آموزش و پرورش آزمون های استاندارد برگزار کند که 85 درصد پذیرش کنکور مبتنی بر سوابق تحصیلی باشد.
این  نماینده مجلس با اشاره به معایب کنکور گفت: در حال حاضر سرنوشت یک فرد  تنها در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد که این، همیشه مشکل کنکوری ها بود. این که آن  روز ممکن است اتفاقی برای فرد بیفتد یا بچه ها استرس داشته باشند و نتوانند  آن طور که باید و شاید دانسته هایشان را ارائه دهند اصلا جالب نبود و  تصمیم گیران را به فکر چاره می انداخت.

او افزود: این که طی چهارسال سوابق تحصیلی بررسی شود و همه چیز منوط  به چهارساعت سرنوشت ساز نباشد، عادلانه تر به نظر می رسد به شط آن که  آموزش و پرورش آزمون های استاندارد که قابل پذیرش از نظر علمی و معقول و  مقبول باشند ارائه کند.
قاسم جعفری گفت: وقتی این آزمون ها درست برگزار  شود، سوابق تحصیلی کاملا نشان دهنده توانمندی فرد است. اگر کسی یک سال ضعیف  بود می تواند سال بعد آن را جبران کند و نتیجه وابسته به چهارساعت تست زدن  نباشد.

او درباره این نکته که خیلی از کسانی که در گذشته کنکور داده اند از  تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی خبر نداشته اند  و به همین خاطر معترض تاثیر  هستند گفت: این مورد اصلا صحیح نیست چرا که مقرر شده تنها تاثیر مستقیم  سوابق تحصیلی از زمانی باشد که آزمون های استاندارد برگزار شده و قبل از آن  مشمول این طرح نمی شود.

جعفری در پاسخ به این که آیا مصحح ها نحوه تصحیح ورقه شان یکسان است  و آیا بیم این نیست که در تصحیح خطایی صورت بگیرد گفت: به هر حال هر کاری  یک سری ایرادات دارد اما وقتی می گوییم آزمون استاندارد برگزار شود یعنی به  طوری سوال طراحی شود که تصحیح نیز استاندارد باشد تا خطا بیش از 5 تا 10  درصد شکل نگیرد.

او در مورد احتمال تقلب در امتحان و یا لو رفتن سوالات امتحانی هم  گفت: این مشکل فرهنگی باید به شکل جدی حل شود. ما این مورد را پیش بینی  کردیم و حتی گفتیم شاید در شهرهای کوچک، یک معلم با شرافت و وجدان کاری هم  تحت فشار قرار بگیرد و مجبور شود به خاطر روابط خانوادگی و دوستی، از اخلاق  تخطی کند. ما برای این موارد هم راهکار پیشنهاد دادیم و تمامی این موارد  را در طرح پیش بینی کردیم.

جعفری در پایان گفت: حل مشکل فرهنگی درکنار استفاده از تکنولوژی  برای طراحی سوال و تصحیح و نظارت بر آزمون، تضمین کننده سلامت آزمون هاست  که قرار است بر کنکور تاثیر مستقیم داشته باشند.


http://www.khabaronline.ir/detail/43...ciety/problems

----------


## nahid

​خدا لعنتت کنه
حالا ایراد نگیره به دیپلم دوم خوبه

----------


## saeid_NRT

لينک هم بده. اينجا گفتن فايده نداره

----------


## Forgotten

به شخصه زیاد موافق نیستم 

تخلفات تو امتحانات نهایی زیاده ما چون دانش آموزیم و توی جو دانش اموزی هستیم اینارو بیشتر میبینیم 

به هر حال کنکور بهتره به نظرم چون کسی که میخواد تو کنکور به جایی برسه میفهمه که باید به خاطر کمبود وقت فقط به خودش تکیه کنه و از طرفی سوالا چند گروهن که تقلب رو تقریبا غیرممکن میکنه

----------


## par.rah

این که سرنوشت آدم در 4 ساعت معلوم بشه بهتر از اینه که بچه از سال دوم همش استرس داشته باشه که وااای معدلم پایین شد دانشگاه پرید..بهتر از تقلب های وحشتناک در امتحان نهاییه..ای خدا یعنی ما اینا رو میفهمیم اونا نمیفهمن؟؟؟

----------


## lover sick

پاسخ عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به کنکوری ها/ این که سرنوشت داوطلب در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود

----------


## Forgotten

کل چهار سال تحصیلی یعنی از سال اول امتحانا نهایی میخواد بشه یعنی ؟

خیلی عجیبه و نامعقول به نظر میرسه با petotem هم شدیدا موافقم

----------


## saeid_NRT

اين مسئول محترم حرفا رو طوري زد که به نفع طرح مسخرشون بشه. کي گفته بهترين راه سوابق تحصيليه؟! ميتونن کنکور رو در دو مرحله اجرا کنن. يا ساليانه دو مرتبه کنکور رو برگزار کنن يا هر دانشگاه آزمون سراسري ورودي خودشو داشته باشه و هزار تا راه ديگه.
اين آقا فقط چرند گف! ما ميگيم کل کل نهايي ها غيرذاستانداردن اين آقا اومده ميگه...
ميگيم سوالات لو ميره ميگه اشکال نداره ما شرف تزريق ميکنيم به مردم....

----------


## Forgotten

سعید با شما موافقم حتی اگه هر دانشگاه آزمون ورودی خودش رو داشته باشه هم خوبه چرا که شخصی که میخواد داشنگاه تهران قبول شه میدونه باید برای قبول شدن تو اونجا تلاشش چند برابر باشه و اگر دانشگاه های سطح پایین تر بخواد تلاشش کمتر در کل تلاش های متناسب با اهداف میشه 

تو شهر های کوچیک دانش اموز هایی که یکم از خانواده ی گردن کلفتی هستن کاملا هاهنگ شده یا سوالارو دارن یا راحت تقلب میکنن

----------


## par.rah

> سعید با شما موافقم حتی اگه هر دانشگاه آزمون ورودی خودش رو داشته باشه هم خوبه چرا که شخصی که میخواد داشنگاه تهران قبول شه میدونه باید برای قبول شدن تو اونجا تلاشش چند برابر باشه و اگر دانشگاه های سطح پایین تر بخواد تلاشش کمتر در کل تلاش های متناسب با اهداف میشه 
> 
> تو شهر های کوچیک دانش اموز هایی که یکم از خانواده ی گردن کلفتی هستن کاملا هاهنگ شده یا سوالارو دارن یا راحت تقلب میکنن


در مراحل تصحیح هم در شهرستانهای کوچیک اتفاقای عجیبی میوفته

----------


## H03ein

عدالت اینا یعنی ...

فاصله ی 0/5 متری صندلی ها ...

تقلبای آنچنانی ...

مراقبای گوشی به دست ...

مصحح هایی که در حد 20  تا برگه اول حوصله دارن ... ( و وای به حال اونایی که برگشون بعد از اینا باشه )

مصحح های دومی که بدون نگاه کردن به برگه، فقط نظر مصحح اولو تایید میکنن و پولشون میگیرن ...

یعنی مسئول سالن امتحان که هر دو دقیقه یه بار میگه " چیزی یادتون نمیاد که ، پاشین دیگه ! " (با این که 10 دقیقه وقت مونده) ...

و ...

[ به قول یاس : چه باید کرد ، از کی شکایت کرد ]

همشون قیافه حق به جانب میگیرن...

----------


## mahdi.sniper

چرا راه دور میرید
یکی از آشناهای ما توی یه شهرستان پاسخنامه رو صبح قبل از امتحان به دستش رسوندن
میفهمین؟؟؟خوده پاسخنامه رو یه ساعت قبل جلسه خرید تازه با خودشم برد سر جلسه
ما خودمون معلم زیستمون امسال گفت آخر سال بچه ها اولین نفری که برگتونو صحیح میکنه من هستم
این یعنی چی؟
یعنی اگه بیست خواستی در خدمتم

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

امیدوارم واسه ۹۵ تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی بیشتر ۲۵درصد نشه
درضمن اینم ما اینجا جمعشیم و حرف بزنیم فایده نداره اونا هر کاری خاستن میکنن

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## saeid_NRT

بچه ها برید نظراتتون رو تو خبر آنلاین بذارید بی تاثیر نیس همون طور که میبینید پی گیری کردن و میکنن
این نظر منه نمیدونم ثبت شد یا نه و نمیدونم از فیلتر میگذره یا نه. شما هم با هرجاش موافق بودید تو قسمت نظاتش به نوعی ذکر کنید:
خسته نباشید آقای مسئول شما با موفقیت تونستید سر خودتون کلاه بذارید و خودتونو توجیه کنید!
اولا اینکه ما میگیم امتحانات نهایی اصلا در سطح کنکور نیس که بیاد با نمره کنکور تراز شه. 
ثانیا ما میگیم افرادی اعمال نفوذ میکنن، سوالات رو خرید و فروش میکنن، بعضا تو تصحیح اوراق تقلب میکنن شما میگید اشکال نداره طرح دادیم شرف تزریق کنن به این افراد!
ثالثا چه کسی گفته بهترین راه سوابق تحصیلی هست؟+ میشه کنکور رو دو مرحله ای اجرا کرد
+میشه هر سال دو مرتبه کنکور برگزار کرد
+میشه هر دانشگاه کنکور سراسری خودشو برگزار کنه
و هزار تا راه دیگه. چرا انقد اصرار دارید روشی رو پیاده کنید که اینهمه منتقد داره و به وضوح غلطه؟
چرا از تجربیات دیگر کشورها استفاده نکنیم؟
به هر حال خودتون میدونید که حرفاتون قابل قبول نبود.

----------


## lvjqd

> *پاسخ عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به کنکوری ها/ این که سرنوشت داوطلب در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود*
> 
>  جامعه > مشکلات مردم - عضو کمیسیون  آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی با دفاع از طرح تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی گفت:  این که سرنوشت کنکوری ها تنها در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود و به  همین خاطر تصمیم گرفتیم کل چهار سال تحصیلی ملاک سنجش برای پذیرش در  دانشگاه باشد.
> 
>   به گزارش خبرآنلاین، قاسم جعفری، عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی  در مورد اعتراض کنکوری ها به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی گفت: قانونی که  برای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه تصویب شد مبتنی بر این بود که طی 5  سال شرایط طوری پیش برود که تمامی پیش زمینه ها برای برگزاری امتحانات  استاندارد توسط آموزش و پرورش ایجاد شود.
> 
> وی ادامه داد: مقرر شد آموزش و پرورش آزمون های استاندارد برگزار کند که 85 درصد پذیرش کنکور مبتنی بر سوابق تحصیلی باشد.
> این  نماینده مجلس با اشاره به معایب کنکور گفت: در حال حاضر سرنوشت یک فرد  تنها در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد که این، همیشه مشکل کنکوری ها بود. این که آن  روز ممکن است اتفاقی برای فرد بیفتد یا بچه ها استرس داشته باشند و نتوانند  آن طور که باید و شاید دانسته هایشان را ارائه دهند اصلا جالب نبود و  تصمیم گیران را به فکر چاره می انداخت.
> 
> ...


سلام طاعات و عبادات همه قبول حق انشاالله

آدم مي مونه چي بگه، كسي كه نمي دونه از مهر امسال دبيرستان ديگه اسمش دبيرستان نيست و دوره اون هم چهار ساله نيست و ميشه سه ساله اصلا واسه چي عضو كميسيون آموزش شده و تازه اظهار نظر هم مي كنه  در مورد مساله به اين مهمي كه كارشناسان متعدد بايد بررسي كنند اون رو طي چندين سال.

----------


## alihoseini

میگم اینا منطق ندارن؟؟؟

----------


## M a s o u d

> میگم اینا منطق ندارن؟؟؟


نه داداش...اینا عقل ندارن

----------


## saj8jad

دیدین حرف ما رو به اندازه ... باقالی فروش هم اهمیت نمیدن این مغز فندوقی ها ... حالا خداکنه سوابق بیشتر نکنن برا بچه ها ... 
واقعاً ظلمه با سوالات نهایی درپیتی تازه جالبترشم اینه که میگن سوالای شیمی3 امسال لو رفته بوده ... خخخ :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ...Rahim...

یه عده ... مغز تو مجلس بشینن همین میشه دیگه ... 
اتفاقا به نظر من (نظر منه احتمالا خیلیا موافق نیستن)  یکی از چیزای باحال کنکور اینه که افراد رو حتی بر اساس قدرت تسلطی که رو خودشون دارن و این که چقدر میتونن استرسشونو کنترل کنن هم میسنجه و جدا میکنه ...  یعنی اونی که رتبش خوب میشه فقط از نظر علمی برتر نیست بلکه خیلی تمرکز و سرعت و دقت و ... .... بالایی هم داره !

----------


## Blue.sky

> *پاسخ عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به کنکوری ها/ این که سرنوشت داوطلب در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود*
> 
>  جامعه > مشکلات مردم - عضو کمیسیون  آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی با دفاع از طرح تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی گفت:  این که سرنوشت کنکوری ها تنها در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود و به  همین خاطر تصمیم گرفتیم کل چهار سال تحصیلی ملاک سنجش برای پذیرش در  دانشگاه باشد.
> 
>   به گزارش خبرآنلاین، قاسم جعفری، عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی  در مورد اعتراض کنکوری ها به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی گفت: قانونی که  برای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه تصویب شد مبتنی بر این بود که طی 5  سال شرایط طوری پیش برود که تمامی پیش زمینه ها برای برگزاری امتحانات  استاندارد توسط آموزش و پرورش ایجاد شود.
> 
> وی ادامه داد: مقرر شد آموزش و پرورش آزمون های استاندارد برگزار کند که 85 درصد پذیرش کنکور مبتنی بر سوابق تحصیلی باشد.
> این  نماینده مجلس با اشاره به معایب کنکور گفت: در حال حاضر سرنوشت یک فرد  تنها در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد که این، همیشه مشکل کنکوری ها بود. این که آن  روز ممکن است اتفاقی برای فرد بیفتد یا بچه ها استرس داشته باشند و نتوانند  آن طور که باید و شاید دانسته هایشان را ارائه دهند اصلا جالب نبود و  تصمیم گیران را به فکر چاره می انداخت.
> 
> ...



*اعتراضات زیاد شده امیدوارم  مثل اعتراضات نتایج کنکور سال قبل به نتیجه برسه** .*

*نامه اعتراضی به رییس جمهور :* 

لطفا این نامه را به نتیجه برسانید

----------


## konkurbank

نميدونم چرا اصلآ حرف بچه ها براشون مهم نيست، 
وقتي داوطلبا تو همين 25 درصد هم موندن و كلي اعتراض دارن نميدونم اين همه اصرار چيه كه بر روي اين قضيه دارن، 
خب اصلآ* برفرض محال* طرحشون بي نقص و بي عيب و واقعآ دلشون برا بچه ها ميسوزه، 
ولي خب همين بچه ها الآن اين شرايطي رو كه اينا ميگن دوس ندارن و همين بايد براي لغو طرحشون كافي باشه...

----------


## Ali__S

تو شهر ما هم سر جلسه خیلیا تقلب میکردن که مراقب میدید و شتر دیدی ندیدی به خدا خیلی نامردیه خدا هیچکدومشون رو نبخشه:troll (16):

----------


## ...Rahim...

> نميدونم چرا اصلآ حرف بچه ها براشون مهم نيست، 
> وقتي داوطلبا تو همين 25 درصد هم موندن و كلي اعتراض دارن نميدونم اين همه اصرار چيه كه بر روي اين قضيه دارن، 
> خب اصلآ* برفرض محال* طرحشون بي نقص و بي عيب و واقعآ دلشون برا بچه ها ميسوزه، 
> ولي خب همين بچه ها الآن اين شرايطي رو كه اينا ميگن دوس ندارن و همين بايد براي لغو طرحشون كافي باشه...



خداییش نمیدونی چرا مهم نیست واسشون ؟؟  :Yahoo (77):   خب ایرانه دیگه عزیز من ! کی مهم بوده که حالا باشه ؟



> تو شهر ما هم سر جلسه خیلیا تقلب میکردن که مراقب میدید و شتر دیدی ندیدی به خدا خیلی نامردیه خدا هیچکدومشون رو نبخشه:troll (16):



سوم رو کاری ندارم ولی امتحان دینی نهایی پیش همین 94 رو معلم شیمی ما روز قبل امتحان سوالا رو گذاشت رو وایبر  :Yahoo (110):  
تو سوم هم حتما هست این چیزا دیگه ...

----------


## HellishBoy

آقا چرا هی قرررررررررررررررررررررررر  ر میزنین !!!! اینا حق دارن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! آخه مگه چی تو ایران ما منطقی و عادی هست که کنکور بخواد مثل اونا منطقی باشه ؟!!! وقتی 3000 میلیارد یهو گم میشه !! وقتی آموزش پرورش کل یه استان اصلا نمیدونه یه قانونی به نام دیپلم مجدد وجود داره !!!! وقتی پول یه دکل نفت گم میشه !!! وقتی تو شیر مواد شوینده میریزن !! وقتی هوای شهر ما سرب داره !!! و هزار تا از این وقتی ها !!! اونوقت انتظار دارین تحصیل و کنکورمون عاقلانه باشه ؟!!! فقط میتونم بگم که خدا ما رو از دست اینا نجات بده !!! ما که داریم تو اشتباهات اینا میسوزیم خدا سرنوشت بعدی های ما رو بخیر کنه !!

----------


## konkurbank

من يه ايراد ديگه هم از ايشون بگيرم با اجازتون،
 نبايد فقط كسايي كه درس ميخونن رو در نظر گرفت، 
هيچ ميدونيد ما چقدر ديپلم ردي داريم و چند نفر همينجور الكي قبول ميشن ؟؟؟؟ 
دليلش فقط امتحان نهاييه (تازه اگه بخواد فقط تاثير معدل بشه امتحانات هم سخت تر ميشن)، 
خب حالا در نظر بگيريد كه اين امتحانات رو از سال اول دبيرستان برگزار كنن،
 خب برادر من با اين شرايط بايد نصف دانش آموزا از همون دوره راهنمايي ترك تحصيل كنن ...

----------


## HellishBoy

آخه من نمیدونم به این جماعت نادان چی بگم !!!!!!!!!! میگن اگه تاثیر معدل نباشه حق اونی که از اول دبیرستان معدلش بالا بوده ضایع میشه !!!!! شما ببین اینا دیگه چه نابغه هایین !!! خب یکی نیست به اینا بگه احمقجان اونی که از اول راهنمایی اصلا معدلش 20 !! بوده اگه خیلی بلده و بارشه !! بیاد تو کنکور بشه رتبه یک !!!!!!!!!! کسی جلوشو نگرفته !!! الله اکبر از این جماعت جاهل ....

----------


## Blue.sky

*دوستان عزیز لطفا لینک نامه ای را که بالا گذاشتم به سایتهای اشخاص و سازمانهای مرتبطی که میشناسیم ( مثل سنجش ، رییس جمهور ، وزیر علوم و ... ) کپی کنین  چون مخاطب نامه شخص رییس جمهور هست امکان داره نتیجه مثبتی داشته باشه  . 
لینک : 
*لطفا این نامه را به نتیجه برسانید

----------


## پریس

> آقا چرا هی قرررررررررررررررررررررررر  ر میزنین !!!! اینا حق دارن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! آخه مگه چی تو ایران ما منطقی و عادی هست که کنکور بخواد مثل اونا منطقی باشه ؟!!! وقتی 3000 میلیارد یهو گم میشه !! وقتی آموزش پرورش کل یه استان اصلا نمیدونه یه قانونی به نام دیپلم مجدد وجود داره !!!! وقتی پول یه دکل نفت گم میشه !!! وقتی تو شیر مواد شوینده میریزن !! وقتی هوای شهر ما سرب داره !!! و هزار تا از این وقتی ها !!! اونوقت انتظار دارین تحصیل و کنکورمون عاقلانه باشه ؟!!! فقط میتونم بگم که خدا ما رو از دست اینا نجات بده !!! ما که داریم تو اشتباهات اینا میسوزیم خدا سرنوشت بعدی های ما رو بخیر کنه !!


پول دکل نفت گم نشده کل دکل گم شده   :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saj8jad

> پول دکل نفت گم نشده کل دکل گم شده


یاخدا ، یعنی دکل نفتی به اون عظمت گم شده  :Yahoo (13):  ... 
چه عجایبی داریم تو کشورمون خداجون قربون عظمتت ... نچ نچ نچ ...  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## پریس

> یاخدا ، یعنی دکل نفتی به اون عظمت گم شده  ... 
> چه عجایبی داریم تو کشورمون خداجون قربون عظمتت ... نچ نچ نچ ...


اینا از معجزاته بابا. ایمان بیاریم به این کله دیش ماهواره ای ها (اسمشونبرها)  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## EDGE98

این اقا چی داره واسه خودش میگه؟؟؟؟استاندار ترین ازمون این مملکت کنکوره که دانش اموزان از بالا به پایین به حقشون میرسن .بعدشم اگه به نمرات مدرسه باشه که خیلی راحت میشه با پارتی بازی نمرات عالی از معلما گرفت و همه معدل بیست میشن.دردی دوا نمیکنه این چیزایی که گفته.کلا اعتراض ملت به ی چیز دیگه بود نه این چیزایی که این گفت

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان همه حرفاتونو بريد خبرآنلاين کامنت بذاريد

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> پول دکل نفت گم نشده کل دکل گم شده


عزیز اشتباه اطلاعات نده
اصن دکلی نبوده که گم بشه
پولشو فقط گرفتن خرج کردن به اسم این که دکل نفت بخرن

----------


## mahdi.sniper

کاش میشد یه جلسه مناظره ما دانش آموزا فیس تو فیس با این وزیر آموزش و پرورش و دست اندرکاران داشتیم

----------


## M0b_1

ایشون فک کنم در وضعیت روحی روانی نرمالی نباشن  :Yahoo (117): 

خو د آخه مرد حسابی ، تاثیر مثبت هم میتونست از رقم خوردن سرنوشت تو 4 ساعت جلوگیری کنه ، حالا چرا مستقیمش کردین؟!

خداوکیلی اینا مارو احمق فرض کردن ، رو دادیم بهشون حالا سوارمون شدن.

----------


## nahid

​اللهم اشفع کل مریض

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

ايشون نماينده مردم شهر بجنورد مركز استان خراسان شمالي هستن( خودم اصالتا بجنوردي ام)
پرت و پلا زياد ميگه كسي هم بهش توجه نميكنه
كسي كه خودش مدركش رو از دانشگاه آزاد گرفته ولي مياد به دانشگاه آزادي ها ايراد ميگيره
بجنورد اقوام و فرهنگ هاي مختلفي داره و هر كدوم از اين قوم و گروه ها دوست داره نماينده اي كه از خودشون باشه رو بياره مجلس و اين يعني معيار دانش و توانايي نيست و معيار نژاد پرستيه
( ايشون اصالتا راز و جرگلاني هستن)
آقاي جعفري عزيز شما بيا يه بوجه بگير جاده هاي محور گرگان بجنورد رو دو بانده كن كه بيشترين درصد تصادف رو نداشته باشه و بعد بيا به فكر سوابق تحصيلي چهار سال باش

----------


## saj8jad

> کاش میشد یه جلسه مناظره ما دانش آموزا فیس تو فیس با این وزیر آموزش و پرورش و دست اندرکاران داشتیم



داداش بعد جلسه مناظره ، ما دیگه تو مملکتمون وزیری بنام وزیر آموزش و پرورش نداریم ... چون طرف حرف تو کَتش نمیره و حرف خودش رو میزنه ... 
بچه ها هم قاطی میکنن وزیر رو میفرستنش هوا  :Yahoo (10):  (کنایه از .......................!)  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> عزیز اشتباه اطلاعات نده
> اصن دکلی نبوده که گم بشه
> پولشو فقط گرفتن خرج کردن به اسم این که دکل نفت بخرن


عاغا من فکر کردم دکل نفتی با اون عظمت گم شده ... کلی تعجب کردم ...خخخ :Yahoo (76): 
پولش رو بالا کشیدن رفت پی کارش یه لیوان آبم روش ... نچ نچ نچ

----------


## Mr.Dr

> *پاسخ عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس به کنکوری ها/ این که سرنوشت داوطلب در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود*
> 
>  جامعه > مشکلات مردم - عضو کمیسیون  آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی با دفاع از طرح تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی گفت:  این که سرنوشت کنکوری ها تنها در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد عادلانه نبود و به  همین خاطر تصمیم گرفتیم کل چهار سال تحصیلی ملاک سنجش برای پذیرش در  دانشگاه باشد.
> 
>   به گزارش خبرآنلاین، قاسم جعفری، عضو کمیسیون آموزش مجلس شورای اسلامی  در مورد اعتراض کنکوری ها به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی گفت: قانونی که  برای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه تصویب شد مبتنی بر این بود که طی 5  سال شرایط طوری پیش برود که تمامی پیش زمینه ها برای برگزاری امتحانات  استاندارد توسط آموزش و پرورش ایجاد شود.
> 
> وی ادامه داد: مقرر شد آموزش و پرورش آزمون های استاندارد برگزار کند که 85 درصد پذیرش کنکور مبتنی بر سوابق تحصیلی باشد.
> *این  نماینده مجلس با اشاره به معایب کنکور گفت: در حال حاضر سرنوشت یک فرد  تنها در 4 ساعت رقم می خورد که این، همیشه مشکل کنکوری ها بود. این که آن  روز ممکن است اتفاقی برای فرد بیفتد یا بچه ها استرس داشته باشند و نتوانند  آن طور که باید و شاید دانسته هایشان را ارائه دهند اصلا جالب نبود و  تصمیم گیران را به فکر چاره می انداخت.*
> 
> ...


کسی که سر جلسه کنکور استرس دارد، در حین عمل جراحی هم استرس دارد، پس حق ندارد پزشک شود.

----------


## Parloo

> کسی که سر جلسه کنکور استرس دارد، در حین عمل جراحی هم استرس دارد، پس حق ندارد پزشک شود.


*چه منطق و دلیل مسخره ای*  :Yahoo (110): 

فکر کنم سروش مویینی گفته بود اینو  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> *چه منطق و دلیل مسخره ای* 
> 
> فکر کنم سروش مویینی گفته بود اینو


بله دقیقاً ایشون گفتند، منم موافق بودم گفتم . . .

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> کسی که سر جلسه کنکور استرس دارد، در حین عمل جراحی هم استرس دارد، پس حق ندارد پزشک شود.


شاید بخواهد دارو ساز شود  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> شاید بخواهد دارو ساز شود


 :Yahoo (1): 
این فقط یک مثال بود!
در مثال مناقشه نیست!

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> این فقط یک مثال بود!
> در مثال مناقشه نیست!


اقای موئینی سرش گرمه یه ذرتی پرت کرده شما جدی نگیر !

اگر بر منبای حرف ایشون بود که الان ما پزشک نداشتیم ...

بخدا الاغ هم استرس داره وقت سفر ...  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## پریس

> عزیز اشتباه اطلاعات نده
> اصن دکلی نبوده که گم بشه
> پولشو فقط گرفتن خرج کردن به اسم این که دکل نفت بخرن


بابا من که میدونم :Yahoo (20):  این یه جک شده تو شبکه های اجتماعی. که میگن دکل تو خونه فلانیه و دکل و هواپیمای مالزی و کلی فندک همه باهم رفتن تو بهشت گمشده ها و و و از این جکا. من فکر کردم شنیدین منم دوباره شوخی رو اینجا را انداختم.

----------


## K0nkurii1111

خییییلی مسخرس کنکور 4ساعته حتی اگه 4دقیقه هم بود جای جبرانش باقیه  آدم چقده میتونه بی فکر باشه چقد درک نداشته باشه که جای جبران نذاره واس کسی که مشکل داشته  :Yahoo (21): لا اله الا الله

----------


## U N I V E R S E

> آخه من نمیدونم به این جماعت نادان چی بگم !!!!!!!!!! میگن اگه تاثیر معدل نباشه حق اونی که از اول دبیرستان معدلش بالا بوده ضایع میشه !!!!! شما ببین اینا دیگه چه نابغه هایین !!! خب یکی نیست به اینا بگه احمقجان اونی که از اول راهنمایی اصلا معدلش 20 !! بوده اگه خیلی بلده و بارشه !! بیاد تو کنکور بشه رتبه یک !!!!!!!!!! کسی جلوشو نگرفته !!! الله اکبر از این جماعت جاهل ....



هر چند این راه حلی که ایشون میخوان اتخاذ کنن قانع کننده نیست ولی با نظر شما موافق نیستم.. یه نفر مثل ما که از اول راهنماییش که هیچ،از اول دبستان، همینطور از بالا تا پایین کارنامه 20..20..20 ردیف کرده، بعد یه دفه ادد تو سال کنکورش یه مشکلی واسش پیش میاد که حتی طرف کتاب هم نمیتونه بره باس چیکار کنه؟؟؟؟ 

یعنی نتیجه ی این همه سال درس خوندن و کودکی و نوجوونی رو پای کتابا گذاشتن باید تو 4 ساعت تعیین بشه؟!!! حالا دبستان هیچی، راهنمایی هم بی تاثیر؟؟* 3* سال راهنمایی با *4* سال دبیرستان، اگه من درس نمیخوندم و بجاش میرفتم سفالگری!!!  الان میتونستم یه خونواده رو اداره کنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## HellishBoy

> هر چند این راه حلی که ایشون میخوان اتخاذ کنن قانع کننده نیست ولی با نظر شما موافق نیستم.. یه نفر مثل ما که از اول راهنماییش که هیچ،از اول دبستان، همینطور از بالا تا پایین کارنامه 20..20..20 ردیف کرده، بعد یه دفه ادد تو سال کنکورش یه مشکلی واسش پیش میاد که حتی طرف کتاب هم نمیتونه بره باس چیکار کنه؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> یعنی نتیجه ی این همه سال درس خوندن و کودکی و نوجوونی رو پای کتابا گذاشتن باید تو 4 ساعت تعیین بشه؟!!! حالا دبستان هیچی، راهنمایی هم بی تاثیر؟؟* 3* سال راهنمایی با *4* سال دبیرستان، اگه من درس نمیخوندم و بجاش میرفتم سفالگری!!!  الان میتونستم یه خونواده رو اداره کنم




بله حرف شما درست ولی بیاید واقع بین باشیم آخه خداییش چند نفر این مشکل براشون پیش میاد که عدددددددددددددددددددددددد  د سال کنکور نتونن درس بخونن ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! بعدشم آخه چه مشکلی به این بزرگی که طرف 1 سال تمامممممممممم نتونه درس بخونه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اصلا آقا گیریم که سال آخر نتونس بخونه کسی که از ابتدایی نمراتش 20 بوده باید انقدر مفهومی و عالی خونده باشه که به حد اقل 50 درصد سوالای کنکور جواب بده که نشون بده اون 20 ها واقعا حقش بوده (چون 60 درصد سوالات از پایس + 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی از سال سوم !!) !!!بعدشم اگه اون طرف 1 سال نتونس درس بخونه سال بعدش چی ؟؟ سال های بعدش چی ؟؟ نمیتونه ؟؟ ولی اون که معدلش خراب شده تا آخر عمر بد بخت میشه ..... و آخرم اینکه باید رای اکثریت مردم در نظر گرفته شه !! نه یه سری مردم خاص که شرایط خاص دارن !!! حالا اگه بازم میخواید استدلال های خودتونو بیارید بیارید ولی لطفا منطقی بیاید حرف بزنیم .... 

ممنون

----------


## lover sick

متاسفانه تنها دلیلی که برای تاثیر مستقیم سوابق دارن اینه که چرا سرنوشت داوطلب در 4 ساعت رقم می خوره...این اصلا دلیل قانع کننده ای نیست...برای مسابقات المپیک هم ورزشکارا 4 سال زحمت می کشن و تمرین می کنن و سرنوشت تمام تمریناتشون در چند دقیقه تا چند ساعت رقم می خوره...ثانیا شما اومدین ابروش رو درست کنین زدین چشمش رو هم کور کردین...حداقل در نتایج کنکور سلیقه اعمال نمی شد...سوالا لو نمی رفت...تقلب نمی شد...

اینجا ایرانه...

----------


## HellishBoy

> متاسفانه تنها دلیلی که برای تاثیر مستقیم سوابق دارن اینه که چرا سرنوشت داوطلب در 4 ساعت رقم می خوره...این اصلا دلیل قانع کننده ای نیست...برای مسابقات المپیک هم ورزشکارا 4 سال زحمت می کشن و تمرین می کنن و سرنوشت تمام تمریناتشون در چند دقیقه تا چند ساعت رقم می خوره...ثانیا شما اومدین ابروش رو درست کنین زدین چشمش رو هم کور کردین...حداقل در نتایج کنکور سلیقه اعمال نمی شد...سوالا لو نمی رفت...تقلب نمی شد...
> 
> اینجا ایرانه...



یعنی با تشبیهت خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ی حال کردم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MOHMAD

بچه بجای این که اینجا اعتراض کنید برید توی سایت خبر آنلاین اونجا اعتراض کنید شاید که تاثییری داشت

----------


## HellishBoy

> بچه بجای این که اینجا اعتراض کنید برید توی سایت خبر آنلاین اونجا اعتراض کنید شاید که تاثییری داشت




لینک دقیق بده همه بیان همون جا !!!

----------


## Dr.ali

"...او درباره این نکته که خیلی از کسانی که در گذشته کنکور داده اند از تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی خبر نداشته اند و به همین خاطر معترض تاثیر هستند گفت: این مورد اصلا صحیح نیست چرا که مقرر شده *تنها تاثیر مستقیم سوابق تحصیلی از زمانی باشد که آزمون های استاندارد برگزار شده* و قبل از آن مشمول این طرح نمی شود."

 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  چند تا نکته برداشت میشه:
1-از نظر حضرات آزمون های 84 به بعد استاندارد هستند!!!!
2-آقایون الآن فکر میکنند سازمان سنجش معدل و نمرات دیپلم رو تأثیر مستقیم نمیده!!! :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
3-سازمان سنجش طبق این گفته تخلف کرده!!!! :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 

به هر حال...*ما که زورمون به هیچ کدوم از اینا نمی رسه...امیرالمؤنین(ع) به فریادمون برسه و ما رو خلاصی دست جمعی از اینها عنایت بفرماید! (الهی آمین!)
*توی این شب قدر باقی مونده، همه دعا کنید خدا نجاتمون بده...به غیر از خدا از کسی دیگه کاری بر نمیاد...

----------


## Hellion

> متاسفانه تنها دلیلی که برای تاثیر مستقیم سوابق دارن اینه که چرا سرنوشت داوطلب در 4 ساعت رقم می خوره...این اصلا دلیل قانع کننده ای نیست...برای مسابقات المپیک هم ورزشکارا 4 سال زحمت می کشن و تمرین می کنن و سرنوشت تمام تمریناتشون در چند دقیقه تا چند ساعت رقم می خوره...ثانیا شما اومدین ابروش رو درست کنین زدین چشمش رو هم کور کردین...حداقل در نتایج کنکور سلیقه اعمال نمی شد...سوالا لو نمی رفت...تقلب نمی شد...
> 
> اینجا ایرانه...


سلام داداش خسته نباشی ... خیلی وقته درگیر این قضیه تاثیر معدل هستی که حل بشه و تاپیکای زیادی زدی ولی داداش دیگه دنبالش نرو این مشکل حل بشو نیست  آقایون صدای مارو نمیشنوند .. اگرم بشنود مثه همین الان یه جواب ضرتی بت میدن و ولت میکنن ... بیخیالش شو

----------


## khatte2

من همینجا میگم شهر ما با اینکه 2078 تا تجربی داشت, اینقد خر تو خر بود,,, بیت دقیقه آخر همه قشنگ باهم حرف میزدن ... اصلا نگشتنشون که تو حلقم ... اصلا انتظار نداشتم کنکور اینقد خر تو خر باشه...
والا آزمونا کانون نظم و سختگیریش بیشتر بود...


فقط بگم کنکور با اون عظمت راحت دارن تقلب میکنن, هممون سرمون زیر برف...

از امتحان نهاییش دیگه خیچ توقعی نیس

----------


## mpaarshin

ما چجوری به اینا بفهمونیم کسی که سوم خوب نخونده حالا سرش خورده به سنگ میخواد جبران کنه نمیتونه معدلش رو ترمیم کنه؟ نمیتونه توبه کنه؟؟ باید بره داغون بشه دیپلم دوم بگیره؟؟ اینکه راهش نیست به خدا
یه فکری به حال جبران اینا نمیکنن

----------


## HellishBoy

> ما چجوری به اینا بفهمونیم کسی که سوم خوب نخونده حالا سرش خورده به سنگ میخواد جبران کنه نمیتونه معدلش رو ترمیم کنه؟ نمیتونه توبه کنه؟؟ باید بره داغون بشه دیپلم دوم بگیره؟؟ اینکه راهش نیست به خدا
> یه فکری به حال جبران اینا نمیکنن


بیخیال آقا از ما که گذشت ما فقط باید تمام اعتراضمون رو بکنیم تا برای نسل های بعد ما این فاجعه نباشه !!!!

----------


## mpaarshin

> بیخیال آقا از ما که گذشت ما فقط باید تمام اعتراضمون رو بکنیم تا برای نسل های بعد ما این فاجعه نباشه !!!!


نه باید یه کاری بتونیم بکنیم من خودم معدلم پایینه دوران دبیرستان درس نخوندم دیپلم مجدد اومدم بگیرم داییم فوت کرد همه رو 11-12 شدم کنکورو به این سختی خوب دادم ولی معدلم خرابش میکنه باید راه جبران بزارن واقعا

----------


## HellishBoy

> نه باید یه کاری بتونیم بکنیم من خودم معدلم پایینه دوران دبیرستان درس نخوندم دیپلم مجدد اومدم بگیرم داییم فوت کرد همه رو 11-12 شدم کنکورو به این سختی خوب دادم ولی معدلم خرابش میکنه باید راه جبران بزارن واقعا



بله قطعا یه راهی پیدا میشه .... و بایدهم بشه .... نمیشه که با آینده جوونا که پایه یه کشورن اینجوری برخورد شه !!! شاید خیلی ها با معدل های خوب برن شریف و تهران و  ... ولی میدونی اینجوری چقدر از استعداد های کشور تلف میشن؟!!!!! کسایی با معدل پایین که بشدت با استعداد تر از اون معدل بالا ها باشن !!!!! ولی فک کنم با این احمق هایی که شدن مدیر یه چند سالی طول بکشه درست شه این وضعیت ....

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله قطعا یه راهی پیدا میشه .... و بایدهم بشه .... نمیشه که با آینده جوونا که پایه یه کشورن اینجوری برخورد شه !!! شاید خیلی ها با معدل های خوب برن شریف و تهران و  ... ولی میدونی اینجوری چقدر از استعداد های کشور تلف میشن؟!!!!! کسایی با معدل پایین که بشدت با استعداد تر از اون معدل بالا ها باشن !!!!! ولی فک کنم با این احمق هایی که شدن مدیر یه چند سالی طول بکشه درست شه این وضعیت ....


خب امثال من فکر میکنین کمن؟؟ ما چیکار کنیم اونم با رشته ی تجربی؟؟ باید بریم کارگری کنیم؟؟
ما نمیگیم تاثیر معدل رو بردارن میگیم راه جبران بزارن واسش کسی که نمرش کمه ولی قبول شده بتونه دوباره امتحان بده بالا ببره
راه توبه رو بستن خدا گناه کبیره رو میبخشه اینا اینو هیچ راه جبرانی واسش نمیزارن

----------


## U N I V E R S E

> بله حرف شما درست ولی بیاید واقع بین باشیم آخه خداییش چند نفر این مشکل براشون پیش میاد که عدددددددددددددددددددددددد  د سال کنکور نتونن درس بخونن ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! بعدشم آخه چه مشکلی به این بزرگی که طرف 1 سال تمامممممممممم نتونه درس بخونه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اصلا آقا گیریم که سال آخر نتونس بخونه کسی که از ابتدایی نمراتش 20 بوده باید انقدر مفهومی و عالی خونده باشه که به حد اقل 50 درصد سوالای کنکور جواب بده که نشون بده اون 20 ها واقعا حقش بوده (چون 60 درصد سوالات از پایس + 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی از سال سوم !!) !!!بعدشم اگه اون طرف 1 سال نتونس درس بخونه سال بعدش چی ؟؟ سال های بعدش چی ؟؟ نمیتونه ؟؟ ولی اون که معدلش خراب شده تا آخر عمر بد بخت میشه ..... و آخرم اینکه باید رای اکثریت مردم در نظر گرفته شه !! نه یه سری مردم خاص که شرایط خاص دارن !!! حالا اگه بازم میخواید استدلال های خودتونو بیارید بیارید ولی لطفا منطقی بیاید حرف بزنیم .... 
> 
> ممنون



با تشکر از شما...... 

1: اول اینکه خیلی ها---- خیلی زیاد!!!  ممکنه در برابر کل داوطلبا تعداد ناچیزی به نظر برسند ولی هر ساله عده ی زیادی ممکنه این چنین مشکلاتی براشون پیش بیاد.. خصوصا اگه اون افراد، دانش آموزای قوی طی سالهای تحصیلشون بوده باشن مهمتره!!.. توی یکی از تاپیکای همین انجمن، یکی از بچه ها گفته بود 3 سال واسه کنکور مشکل براش پیش اومده، هر سال به یه شکل... 


2:مشکلاتی مثل افسردگی، مرگ یکی از نزدیکان یا حتی یه بیماری میتونه فرد رو 1 سال تمام اسیر کنه!! باز شاید به نظرتون کوچیک بیاد ولی افراد زیادی، تاکید میکنم *افراد زیادی* دچار میشن، اما چون هیچکس مشکلش رو آشکار نمیکنه! بنظر میرسه کسی اینطور نمیشه


3: سوما کاملا حق با شماست، میایم برعکسشو نگاه میکنیم: کسی رو در نظر میگیریم که سالهای دبیرستان،به هر دلیلی درس نخونده، ولی بعد سرش به سنگ میخوره و وجدانا تمام تلاشش رو میکنه! اون باید چیکار کنه؟؟ به قول شما معدلش کار رو خراب میکنه
پس کلا روش حضرات تو پذیرش دانشجو مشکل داره،از اساس باید یه فکر  دیگه ای بکنند،ملاک باید سواد و استعداد باشه،نه صرفا کنکور و معدل!! (  که البته طبیعتا من و شما نمیدونیم چطوری باید بر اساس سواد و استعداد  سنجش بشه! ) 

*

از مورد 1 و 3 دیگه میرسیم سر همون بحث فلسفه ی کنکور!! که دیگه جای بحثش اینجا نیست ---- ولی همین قدر باید بگم که همه میدونن که ورودی و خروجی دانشگاه های ما همانند یه قیف وارونه است و اصن نیازی به این همه سختگیری فقط در مرحله ی ورود به دانشگاه نیست!*

----------


## m.a_935267

به نظر نبايد اينطوري كنكور حذف بشه. كل كشورها آزمون هاي چند گزينه اي ورودي دارن
مثلا تافل يكي از بهترين آزمون هاي زبان دنيا سوالاي تستي داره ... آزموناي استخدامي همه تستي هستن.. يعني چي كه كنكور نباشه؟!
اگه ميخوان حذف كنن به نظر من بايد به جاي يك كنكور 4 ساعته چند تا كنكور جداگونه واسه هردرس طراحي كنن نه سوالاي تشريحي چرت مثل امتحان نهايي!
مثلا سال سوم به جاي امتحان تشريحي كنكور تستي اون درس توي زمان مناسب رو برگزار كنن تا همه استرس بگيرن بخونن مثل كنكور واقعي نه اينكه بعد 5 سال از ديپلم من كه88 گرفتم ميگن 35 درصد رو كنكور تاثير ميذاره!

با اين وضعيت امتحان هاي نهايي كه كلي 20 ميگرن من موندم چجوري ميخوان غربال گري كنن اگه 2000 معدل 20 بودن و همه پزشكي تهران بخوان چي ؟!

----------


## maryam.23

کنکورو باید بردارن بنظرم معدلیش کنن کلا !!! عمر بچه ها مردم تلف میشه بخاطر یه مدرک  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## m.a_935267

> کنکورو باید بردارن بنظرم معدلیش کنن کلا !!! عمر بچه ها مردم تلف میشه بخاطر یه مدرک


خدايي بي انصافيه بخوان معدل رو تاثير بدن. آقا رشته هاي پيام نور و آزاد و غير انتفاعي رو بدون كنكور كنن بخدا! آقازاده ها راحت برن بخونن مدرك مدركه ديگه!
اوناييم كه استعداد دارن برن كنكور بدن ديگه چه ربطي به معدل داره؟! مگه توي تافل يا آيلتس نمره زبان دبيرستان منو دخيل ميكنن؟! يا توي آزمون استخدامي معدل ليسانسو ميخوان؟

بخدا اينا همه بهونس كه بچه هاي آقازاده ها راحتتر قبول شن

----------


## maryam.23

> خدايي بي انصافيه بخوان معدل رو تاثير بدن. آقا رشته هاي پيام نور و آزاد و غير انتفاعي رو بدون كنكور كنن بخدا! آقازاده ها راحت برن بخونن مدرك مدركه ديگه!
> اوناييم كه استعداد دارن برن كنكور بدن ديگه چه ربطي به معدل داره؟! مگه توي تافل يا آيلتس نمره زبان دبيرستان منو دخيل ميكنن؟! يا توي آزمون استخدامي معدل ليسانسو ميخوان؟
> 
> بخدا اينا همه بهونس كه بچه هاي آقازاده ها راحتتر قبول شن


اونا مگه ایران درس میخونن  :Yahoo (56):   شما که مهندسی میدونی پارتی چقد تاثیر داره حالا چه فرقی میکنه شریف باشی تهران باشی یا پیام نور فلان دهات !!! منی که امیرکبر خوندمم حتی با پارتی رفتم سر کار  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ...Rahim...

> کنکورو باید بردارن بنظرم معدلیش کنن کلا !!! عمر بچه ها مردم تلف میشه بخاطر یه مدرک


پارسال من خودم شخصا 5 نمره تو ادبیات نهایی سوم تقلب نوشتم بردم سر جلسه تنها درسی بود که 20 شدم  :Yahoo (76): 
معدلیش کنن انصاف نیست چون خیلیا تو همه امتحانا تقلب کردن ولی من فقط تو ادبیات , این عدالته ؟

----------


## maryam.23

> پارسال من خودم شخصا 5 نمره تو ادبیات نهایی سوم تقلب نوشتم بردم سر جلسه تنها درسی بود که 20 شدم 
> معدلیش کنن انصاف نیست چون خیلیا تو همه امتحانا تقلب کردن ولی من فقط تو ادبیات , این عدالته ؟


عدالت !!!  رشته های کم ظرفیتو بیان کنکور بذارن ، بنظرم باید پزشکیم اینقد ظرفیتشو بالا ببیرن مثه مهندسی سوم جهان بشیم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## m.a_935267

حالا خدايي اينا چجوري فكر كردن كه مثلا ميخوان ديپلم سال 88 رو با 94 مقايسه كنن؟! مثل اين ميمونه كه زيست 88 رو با 94 بگي درصداش يكيه !!
نميدونم چي بگم

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

کنکور حذف بشه عدالت حذف شده چرا یه دانش آموز باید ازفلان دهات با یه دانش آموز تهرانی از سمپاد رقابت کنه؟؟؟

----------


## m.a_935267

> عدالت !!!  رشته های کم ظرفیتو بیان کنکور بذارن ، بنظرم باید پزشکیم اینقد ظرفیتشو بالا ببیرن مثه مهندسی سوم جهان بشیم


نميتونن ظرفيت پزشكي رو خيلي زياد كنن چون تا وقتي پزشكي وارد پيام نور و غير انتفاعي نشده امكان پذير نيست. من كه بعيد نمي دونم پزشكي پيام نور هم بياد!

----------


## alihoseini

> حالا خدايي اينا چجوري فكر كردن كه مثلا ميخوان ديپلم سال 88 رو با 94 مقايسه كنن؟! مثل اين ميمونه كه زيست 88 رو با 94 بگي درصداش يكيه !!
> نميدونم چي بگم


من دارم فیزیک پیش رو پیشخوانی می کنم از روی جزوه دبیر مدرسمون توش تستای کنکور 85 به قبلو داره که من بدون آموزش دبیر حلشون می کنم!!!
اصلا در سطحی نیستن ولی الآن خیلی سخت شده سوالا!!!

----------


## m.a_935267

من يادمه 89 ميخواستن كنكور رو حذف كنن. يه چند وقت پيش ميگفتن آخرين كنكور 93 هستش!
بخدا نميتونين كنكور رو حذف كنين! دست از سر جووناي بيكار برداريد بذارين با همين كنكور خوش باشن!

----------


## maryam.23

دیپلم دومم میشه گرفت !!! شنیدم سومم حتی میشه  :Yahoo (56):  در کل باید کنکور حذف شه اینقد بچه ها اذیت نشن !!! بنده خداها هر روز پول یه کتاب پول یه آزمون !! آزاد رفتن سنگین تره  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ...Rahim...

> عدالت !!!  رشته های کم ظرفیتو بیان کنکور بذارن ، بنظرم باید پزشکیم اینقد ظرفیتشو بالا ببیرن مثه مهندسی سوم جهان بشیم


آره فکر کنم چند سال دیگه همینطوری بشه یعنی رشته ها و داشنگاه های خوب کنکور داشته باشن فقط ...
ظرفیتو ببرن بالا که باید منتظر آغاز تاکسیرانی پزشکا باشیم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## maryam.23

> آره فکر کنم چند سال دیگه همینطوری بشه یعنی رشته ها و داشنگاه های خوب کنکور داشته باشن فقط ...
> ظرفیتو ببرن بالا که باید منتظر آغاز تاکسیرانی پزشکا باشیم


نه بذار بیشتر وقت بذارن واسه مریضا با جووونو دل کار کنن  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (76):   من خودمم میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم

----------


## m.a_935267

> دیپلم دومم میشه گرفت !!! شنیدم سومم حتی میشه  در کل باید کنکور حذف شه اینقد بچه ها اذیت نشن !!! بنده خداها هر روز پول یه کتاب پول یه آزمون !! آزاد رفتن سنگین تره


كسي كه داره واسه كنكور ميخونه خدايي حوصله ديپلم دوم داره؟!
من پارسال خواستم ديپلم دوم بگيرم از ريشام خجالت كشيدم!!!

----------


## maryam.23

> كسي كه داره واسه كنكور ميخونه خدايي حوصله ديپلم دوم داره؟!


منم دارم دیپ دوم میگیرم شهریور !! همون درساست دیگه مگه میخوای چکار کنی !!! دیپ تجربی ، شما که پسری بیشتر فک کن واسه کنکور دادن مجدد !! کار فنی درامدش خوبه

----------


## m.a_935267

> منم دارم دیپ دوم میگیرم شهریور !! همون درساست دیگه مگه میخوای چکار کنی !!! دیپ تجربی ، شما که پسری بیشتر فک کن واسه کنکور دادن مجدد !! کار فنی درامدش خوبه


من كه كنكورمو دادم 94! درصدام هم خوبه ايشالله به هدفم ميرسم براي شما سال بعديا دارم ميگم!

----------


## maryam.23

> من كه كنكورمو دادم 94! درصدام هم خوبه ايشالله به هدفم ميرسم براي شما سال بعديا دارم ميگم!


چکار کردی !! درصدات چطور شد

----------


## m.a_935267

> چکار کردی !! درصدات چطور شد


معدلم 16.78
ادب:‌73
عربي:84
دين:89
زبان:84
رياضي:62
زيست:60
فيزيك:62
شيمي:80
منطقه 3
دلم دندان مشهد ميخواد نشد گرگان نشد هر گوري شد ميرم!!

----------


## maryam.23

> معدلم 16.78
> ادب:‌73
> عربي:84
> دين:89
> زبان:84
> رياضي:62
> زيست:60
> فيزيك:62
> شيمي:80
> ...


عالیه داداشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## m.a_935267

> عالیه داداشی


لطف داري

----------


## alimiri137

وقتی طرف حساب ما گاوی مثله اینه باید فاتحه خودمونو و کنکور و معدل و....خوند 
فاتحههههههه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*خداییش روحیه دست جمعی نیست تو کار ما...پایه باشید ی کمپین  راه بندازید واسش و اعتراض کنید دم در ادرات اموزش و پرورش شهرستانا بخدا  حل میشه این مشکل
واسه سربازیم 2سال عمرتو باس تلف کنی...اینم با اعتراض حل میشه
*

----------

